# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Hỏi cách xóa ảnh

## elkun24

Hiện em có bán vài món đồ trên diễn đàn, admin cho em hỏi khi bán xong hàng làm cách nào em có thể xóa được ảnh đi. Xóa hết chứ ko phải là xóa chỉ trên bài viết, làm như thế e dễ quản lý cái đống ảnh và cũng đỡ tốn tài nguyên của diễn đàn. 

Em xin cảm ơn.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác nhìn lên góc trên cùng bên phải của trang web diễn đàn nhấn vào "Thiết lập". Sau đó một trang mới hiện ra bác nhìn phía bên trái gần dưới cùng, nhấn vào "Đính kèm". Sau đó nhìn sang phải sẽ thấy các ảnh bác đã up lên diễn đàn. Tích vào ô vuông những ảnh cần xóa sau đó chọn "Xóa mục đã chọn" ------------------OK

----------

CKD, elkun24, TigerHN

----------

